# Best Place To Buy Superpails / Shipping Costs



## neil-v1 (Jan 22, 2010)

I have been looking around online for some time and the fluctuation on prices of superpails and the shipping really confuses the hell out of me. I was wondering if anyone (or everyone) can suggest a place that has good prices on superpails and great (if not free) shipping as well? I have been contemplating possibly buying from Emergency Essential or AAOOB. Anyone ver used them? 

I will start to make my own pails soon but I want to place an order of about ten pre-packed pails to have on hand as well. Thanks for any help.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

check Costco online (Costco.com: Offering thousands of items you won) for long-term food storage in pails, including pre-packed buckets with an assortment of food and supplies in them.

Even non-members can order, with a small surcharge. Shipping is free (included in the listed price).

We've ordered some of their stuff.


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

Even with a search all i could get was the water storage system.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Start with this page:

Costco - Your search for "Emergency food supply" produced 6 results

A month ago when we ordered the long-term garden seed kit from them they had buckets with assorments of food and emergency supplies in each bucket. all I see here this morning is a huge bucket of rice and a huge bucket of pinto beans, and when you click on one of them, you'll then see, to the right, the bucket of garden seed as another option you can order. There are a bunch of freeze-dried foods on there today too, which I haven't seen on there before.

I'm about to go out the door on a day-trip over to Idaho, but when I get back tonight I'll see if I can find Costco's assortment buckets. They had one that was just food, I think a 30-day supply of freezedried food in a large bucket, and another that had the foil emergency blankets, water tablets, fire starter, etc., in addition to food.


----------



## GroovyMike (Feb 25, 2010)

neil-v1 said:


> I have been looking around online for some time and the fluctuation on prices of superpails and the shipping really confuses the hell out of me. I was wondering if anyone (or everyone) can suggest a place that has good prices on superpails and great (if not free) shipping as well? I have been contemplating possibly buying from Emergency Essential or AAOOB. Anyone ver used them?
> 
> I will start to make my own pails soon but I want to place an order of about ten pre-packed pails to have on hand as well. Thanks for any help.


check Emergency Essentials - Be Prepared Emergency Preparedness Food Storage

Last I knew they had flat rate shipping that was far cheaper than anyone else. I have done business with them and plan to do more.


----------



## MyBackAchers (Jul 28, 2010)

*super pails?*

do you mean sealing 5 gal buckets with handles?

I just got 100 from a guy who got them from a food packing place. . .they smell like jalapeno but clean out to smell _less_ like jalapeno. .

look on craigslist near Rochester MN.


----------



## abracadabra (Jul 29, 2010)

You can often find food grade containers ie, 5 gallon food grade buckets behind various restaurants free. You'll have to clean them out of course and sometimes like MybackAcher says they might have an odor of what they previously contained, but letting them soak in Oxy-Clean Free for 24 hours should take care of that.

Don't scrub them or scratch them up and after a good cleaning they can be sanitized with a mixture of 1 tablespoon of cholrine bleach to 1 gallon of water.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

We get free buckets from a bakery and they often smell of things like Strawberry Glaze or Pineapple or whatever! 

I've tried things like baking soda and usually still have faint "residue" odors in the buckets. I'll try the Oxy-Clean and see how that works! Thanks, abracadabra.


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

I don't worry to much about the buckets and I have a few home depot pails. The mylar gives me plenty of peice of mind and about a slight odor or not being food grade.


----------



## Thdaoub (Jul 30, 2010)

What do you mean? But the link is uesful for me!


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

Thdaoub said:


> What do you mean? But the link is uesful for me!


You lost me. You need to use a quote or address someone by their screen name so we know who you are talking to.


----------



## sdprep (Jul 18, 2010)

Ask the people behind the counter at local deli and bakery locations. I get all my pails/buckets from local grocery stores for free.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

I have over 150 of these full using mylar bags and oxy absorbers in side, I buy them by the dozen for about 4 dollars each- pail and cover at Home Depot.


----------



## Kate2 (Apr 28, 2017)

I buy my buckets from Lowes, they have food grade, around seven dollars lid and bucket together and I get my food whole sale. I also seal everything in mylar bags. I know that's overkill, but I want everything to last, as this is a big expense for me. I am a widow and when I started reading everything that was going on in the world it just made sence to prepare. At first my kids thought I was nuts but now we all work on this together. My kids are all grown with children and we want to prepare for whatever comes up to keep our children safe.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

lotsoflead said:


> I have over 150 of these full using mylar bags and oxy absorbers in side, I buy them by the dozen for about 4 dollars each- pail and cover at Home Depot.


I have been under the impression that the orange Home Depot buckets are not food safe. I think using mylar bags would help that, but everyone should be aware.


----------



## obg12 (Apr 9, 2016)

My one stop plastic's store 

https://www.usplastic.com/catalog/default.aspx?catid=687&parentcatid=-1&clickid=topnavmenu


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

lotsoflead said:


> I have over 150 of these full using mylar bags and oxy absorbers in side, I buy them by the dozen for about 4 dollars each- pail and cover at Home Depot.


They look really small which is a good thing..what size are they?


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

JayJay said:


> They look really small which is a good thing..what size are they?


The Home Depot buckets are 5 gallons.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Walmart and true value sell the 5 gallon buckets too. As long as the food has another "wrapper" I don't worry about food grade.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Recently ate at a "Fire House Subs" and on the soda cup a program about donated $2.00 (forget which fund raiser) and get a pickle bucket. I checked their website and did not find anything about the program. This appears to be a large restaurant chain, so if anybody knows any details, this might be a win-win deal.

That's your cue Pess. :rofl:


----------



## sorcerer (Nov 16, 2010)

Lately, I been getting mini barrels from an international cooking school and a Greek deli. They get olives in them, the barrels hold 30 lbs of wheat or 25 lbs of corn. Just an idea.


----------

